# best charger for newer batts....



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

With all the newer batteries coming out what do people keep on using?

I have heard the older Turbo's though work great... just can't keep up to the demands of newer batteries. I doubt this is true.. but when you hear it alot, you start wondering.

So...

Do you keep abusing your older hardware like the Turbo30's, Pitbulls, and Milleniums... (when our MaH capacity exceeds 3500/3800 is when these chargers will go obsolete?)..... I will say my T30Flex will never leave my benchtop as it is the most sturdy piece of hardware I have. I can however sell and move forward in selling my track chargers (pitbulls and milleniums) for updated and newer models.

Do you move on to the newer LRP Pulsars/Orions/MuchMore chargers (I just picked these names for the heck of it...)?

Yeah.. technology wise, the newer ones do a great deal more (while the basic concepts are the same) in detecting peak, and properly charging...

My reason for asking is, I am getting more and more into racing again, and throughout the years my charges have done great, but I have this feeling its time I move up the ladder.


If this made no sense, you can blame the root canal I just had, and the medication for pain ~

RCMutts


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

*Gfx!!*

CE Turbo 35 GFX. Pricey But with cells the way there headed. Best way to go, If you can Justify the cost.


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

I guess I'm still trying to say that I'm "frugal" even though this is by far an expensive hobby. For my $135+ the ICE with a temp guage and the ability to charge lipo's is great. I'm not even into lipo's yet but I'm seeing them more and the mod class has even considered running 10 minute mains if everyone agrees to.

Yes, there is quite a bit it can't do when it comes to matching and discharging batteries but otherwise I really like it.

Just my .02... If I had the money would I jump up on a T35.. Oh yea! Just don't see that money coming any time soon as my LRP Comp 1 and ICE are taking care of me with great success and other than needing 2 more race packs I can't complain.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

RCMits said:


> With all the newer batteries coming out what do people keep on using?
> 
> I have heard the older Turbo's though work great... just can't keep up to the demands of newer batteries. I doubt this is true.. but when you hear it alot, you start wondering.
> 
> ...


I hear that the turbo 30 will not charge you batts and more then 3300 mah and if that is so when you put 3800 on the t30 it will not charge all the way? This is just what i have heard!! Turbo 35 gfx the way to go!!!

Brandon


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

it looks like the T35gfx + pitbullx3 are the way to go. 
I think ill be having a charger sale pretty soon.

I'll keep the T30flex on my benchtop.. as it CAN do 3800's according to CE.

---
Turbo30 Turboflex - Current software version is >>>4.5<<<. It has a 3800 mah charge output limit. A backlit display can be installed for $50.00 plus return shipping. No further updates coming for this model.
---

So far.. CE seems to be the hands down winner. Sure it doesnt have "temp" monitor.. but heck.


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

The old 5 button t-30's only go to 3000mah for charging.. Ce recomends at about 500 seconds of charge you stop and re start(for 3300's).. this wil allow a full charge.. now for the 3800 packs you will prolly need to do this around 1000 seconds and re start... 


standard 9 button with no eprom chip upgrade i beive does 3000mah as well.. the eprom chip allows for 3800 mah.. now the new cells tho rated at 3800 do peak higher.. so the 500-1000 second charge then stop and charge works well. this is what i have been doing..



The chargers will all peak properly if the start stop and restart is done.. The chargers have a built in mah rating for saftey purposes.. Back in the day they had it so if for some reason the battery never peaked it would automatically cut off at the max mah rating so it didnt kill the pack..


----------



## snickers (Aug 20, 2003)

You also can think about the new updated Orion Advantage, it will be able to charge NiCD, NiMH, and LiPO, as well as run motors. Good charger, not as expensive as the turbo, i got mine(first edition does not charge LiPO) for under $200 not sure how much that one would be though.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

anyone remember what the max mah on the pitbulls v1 were?


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

CE has a special going on on their site just wanted you guys to know, buy a GFX and Power supply and get a free Pit bull X3.


----------



## Donalbain (Sep 29, 2001)

*Grab your RCCA May '05*

The Orion is very nice for $220 and the GFX is the appitome(sp) of serious charging/racing and is over $350. For $130, the Duratrax ICE seems to have the same features. So, what are you looking for? I'm looking for better software (I use a Tekin 112c and a) and a motor run-in feature.


----------



## Luckyman4 (Sep 26, 2001)

Donalbain,

Do your Tekin chargers have the h31 software? I charge with a 112C with the h31 software and it works great on NiMH's (CS to start since I deadshort and PO to finish). Tekin does software upgrades for, I think, $50 these days.
http://www.teamtekin.com/


For motor run in I would not recommend the original LRP Pulsar Comp, voltage output varies quite a bit, but I hear they fixed that with the Pulsar 2.


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Donalbain said:


> The Orion is very nice for $220 and the GFX is the appitome(sp) of serious charging/racing and is over $350. For $130, the Duratrax ICE seems to have the same features. So, what are you looking for? I'm looking for better software (I use a Tekin 112c and a) and a motor run-in feature.


The duratrax isn't even close to the GFX 35 amp discharge and 20 amp motor run feature not to mention all the other features that the Ice doesn't have.You're right though the GFX is a must have item if your serious about your racing,I guess that's why I have two and about to get another one,over the years I learned that it's better to go ahead and get the best equipment.I'll run nothing but CE for chargers.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

i wonder if CE will come out with a thermal probe =) or at least a temp monitor =)
(not that i cant use my infrared gun and check every so often).

I'm sticking to CE. I can't afford 2-3 GFX's but I soon wil have one!

This thread is awesome.. im glad I started it.

ps. CE, if you read this, maybe you bought a TON of the cases (that is the same case for almost all their products), but maybe we can size down the case just a tad bit? *grin*


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

temp probe is available


http://www.duratrax.com/caraccys/dtxp4170.html


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

no no i know the ice has one.. i mean competition electronics "ce" ;-)


----------



## sharkman (Oct 28, 2001)

RCMits said:


> anyone remember what the max mah on the pitbulls v1 were?


I charge my IB3800's on my original pitbull with no problems.


----------



## kcobra (Dec 3, 2002)

For the money the Duracrap ICE cannot be beat. A Turbo 35 is nice but definately not a must have at the club level. Since I have bought the ICE, the only time I pull out my Victor at the track is when I need a second charger or want to discharge at 30+ amps.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

I've never used one... but if I were in the market for a charger, and didn't have the kind cash neded for a CE GFX, I'd buy the Duratrax ICE... Heck I have a CE turbo charger that can handle higher capacity batteries, and I'm still considering buying a ICE as a back up and/or as a primary charger, so my CE can be off loaded...


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

That's just it you should always be discharging at 30/35 amps!


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm in total agreement that the CE is awesome. Somehow I just can't part with the money for that charger. I have a Deans discharger with 4 extra bulbs soldered on and a 5.4v cutoff which puts me at about the proper discharge considering I run Stock class. I also have an equalizing tray which conditions nicely. For me, at the track I really need two chargers and if I sold both my LRP Comp 1 and my ICE I still couldn't afford the CE, all the while still needing a second charger to keep up with my days at the track running 2-3 classes.

I'm whole heartedly agree's with RCMits to stick with the CE, I'm just defending the ICE a bit.


Here's where I show some of my noobness (unsure of if the word exsists but oh well)
The 20Amp motor run in- I've never had a problem with either of my chargers 10amp motor run in and I assume this may be necessary for low turn motors? Since I really only run stock and a brushless in my 4wd I have very little mod motor experience.


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Some stockers and 21T spec motors can go past 10 amps if set up to do so.This is partly why CE went to 20 amp motor run.


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

interesting.. If I ran those motors or came across some that needed that before I had purchased the two chargers I already own I can see much more justification for the CE.

Thanks for the info


----------



## Donalbain (Sep 29, 2001)

My Tekin 112c has the H31 software and the 112a is H28. The cutoff is selectable through 4 profiles: "P" = .03, "P1" = .03-.04, "P2" = .06-.08, and "CS" which automaticaly adjusts for "best results" on a fully discharged pack. I've not paid much attention to what a charger discharges at because I use an Indi Reactor 20. Now the crux, I've bought IB's and have been warned repeatedly that these are _very_ sensitive cells. The cutoff must be set sooo low. Also, a local matcher is perplexed as to why anyone would discharge over 20 amps. Claims it only harms the battery, so I've shyed away and been peachy with my 20. It's the classic, ask 5 racers how to treat batteries and you get 6 answers. No doubt, the CE chargers are the epitome (got the sp!) of chargers. I'm concidering a like new Stealth for $250. But the $130 Ice, for very simular features, is appealing.

RCMits- Great thread!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I am using a Duratrax ICE and love it. I use it in conjunction with my trinity dynapulse discharger (I wanted the Spintec version, but it doesn't do 4-cell).

-Rich


----------

